# Looks Like Dunhill Tobaccos ARE Coming To The US This Fall!



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just received this message from CAO:

_This time there is some validity to the 'pipe forum.' It is anticipated that CAO will distribute Dunhill pipe tobacco beginning in the fall. I believe this will take place because we actually have been given the SKUs that are involved_

_Sincerely,_

_Madonna A. Archer<O</O_
_Director of HR and Customer Relations_
_CAO International<O</O_


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

so fall is from Sept to Dec... looks like a good christmas for me


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for sending out the email, and validating this for us.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Most excellent!

Thanks for doing the legwork John!


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Great news! I had just discovered Nightcap and within a month I could't find it anymore.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can hear some ebay dealers groaning from here!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm guessing that the week Dunhill hits the streets, the top three kinds of postings here will be:

1. Dunhill costs too much
2. Dunhill isn't all that
3. Dunhill (Murray) was so much better than Dunhill (Orlik)


As for me, I'm looking forward to finally being able to try this stuff...


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Heheh yep CWL, I bet you're right. 

I'm amused that my local B&M got this right too. Last time I was in, I bought a few of his remaining (!) Light Flake tins. He asked if I was going to smoke them or planning to store and then eBay them. I told him I'd smoke them, and he said that was a good idea, as he had a feeling they'd be back soon and he didn't want to see me waste abunch of cash. He said he'd warned another guy too, but that guy figured he'd try to corner the Canadian market on NC and 965. He didn't even like pipes :/ I guess he may develop a taste for it.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

great news bout the Dunhill brands being avail again, never tried any of them soo will be a treat to try.
Now all we have to do is get 3 Nuns, and Capstan here in the states heheh
best laloin


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

SWEET! Looks like I'll hold off on a $50 tin of nightcap on eBay lol.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Garin said:


> He said he'd warned another guy too, but that guy figured he'd try to corner the Canadian market on NC and 965. He didn't even like pipes.


I'm not big on the schadenfreude thing, but I can't help hoping the bozo gets stuck with them!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Pipes magazine article on the return of Dunhill

Dunhill Pipe Tobacco Returns to the US | Pipes Magazine - Community for the 21st Century Tobacco Pipe Smoker


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I can hear some ebay dealers groaning from here!


yep they are already taking a hit on Ebay as we speak... there is groaning that hopefully people won't know before they can get rid of their stocks...

at least I can still sell my LOTRO tins and make a profit :banghead:


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Well, I did go into my B&M today to pick up another tin of Light Flake. It appears as though we may only get SMM, 965, NC, RY, and EMP (at least according to that magazine article that Derrick posted). 

I'd love to try a few of the other favorites, but these will do for now!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I've gotta admit, since Nightcap was the first tobacco I EVER smoked (found on a dusty shelf at a local B&M) and I've been pining to try Royal Yacht...I'm pretty excited!

I haven't liked latakia since those first puffs. Maybe nostalgia could bring about a breakthough! I've got some Penzance that I want to get into (thanks beefytee)!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Since I never got to try EMP and Nightcap, I'm happy for the news!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CWL said:


> I'm guessing [someone will post]:
> 
> 3. Dunhill (Murray) was so much better than Dunhill (Orlik)...


You're right. Someone will not be able to resist.

And I will poke that dickhead in the eye with a sharp Ferndown (not really Dunhill) pipestem. He only wants to increase the value of his old Murrays tins on ebay.

(Me? I'll do the same thing with my Dunhill/Orlik stash when CAO sells the production rights over to Cornell & Diehl one day in the distant future. :clock


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> You're right. Someone will not be able to resist.
> 
> And I will poke that dickhead in the eye with a sharp Ferndown (not really Dunhill) pipestem. He only wants to increase the value of his old Murrays tins on ebay.
> 
> (Me? I'll do the same thing with my Dunhill/Orlik stash when CAO sells the production rights over to Cornell & Diehl one day in the distant future. :clock


I'll hold him down for ya, bro! Personally, I like the 965 and Elizabethan from any era. Differences? Yes. Is one better than the other? Sometimes. But the old stuff is gone, folks. Deal with the new stuff or go home.

I get the same shite about Rattrays. Yeah, it's different than it was in the '80's, and yeah, I still have 4 of 'em in my regular rotation.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been hearing about these tobaccos since i started smoking a pipe so this news is rather exciting. EMP and Nightcap sound like they're right up my alley. I'll be a happy camper if I can survive the rush and get my hands on a couple tins of each.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

phineasrex said:


> I've been hearing about these tobaccos since i started smoking a pipe so this news is rather exciting. EMP and Nightcap sound like they're right up my alley. I'll be a happy camper if I can survive the rush and get my hands on a couple tins of each.


This is exactly what I was thinking. It would be nice to be able to finally try these!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

When the five pounders become available I have a recently emptied room to devout to just them for aging ......... Can you get a mortgage on tobacco??


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

phineasrex said:


> I've been hearing about these tobaccos since i started smoking a pipe so this news is rather exciting. EMP and Nightcap sound like they're right up my alley. I'll be a happy camper if I can survive the rush and get my hands on a couple tins of each.


Here's some positive news... I will not be competing with any of my pipe smoker brethren for either of these two.

That's one down!

But for 965 and Elizabethan, it's every man for himself!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

In case this turns out to be just one more rumor that craps out around November/December I want you all to know I'll put my EMP and Nightcap on ebay for $80/tin. You know - as a courtesy. 

I will be keeping the RoyYacht, ElizaMix, Medium Flake and 965 for myself, however. Thank you very much, Dan. You're welcome, Dan. I hope you enjoy it, Dan. I'm sure I will, Dan. :dizzy:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

At $80 per tin, you can keep it! Just don't spill it!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Ahhh the famous Mooo Mystery Collectible Tins .......... No value found inside, it is the crusted slobber, udder butter, and Mooo drool on the tin that is truly collectible. If only Indiana Jones hadn't retired .....

Quite the deal at only $80 ...... Anyone got the number for Pawn Stars???


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

As a new smoker I have not had the pleasure of trying Dunhill. I am stoked!


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Finally I decided to open my only tin of Nightcap purchased 2 years ago and figure out if I will be stocking on Dunhill. 
The verdict - I am not impressed at all! Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend is much better, cooler, more smokey and without added essence. GLP Blackpoint is miles ahead.
I am not buying.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> Finally I decided to open my only tin of Nightcap purchased 2 years ago and figure out if I will be stocking on Dunhill.
> The verdict - I am not impressed at all! Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend is much better, cooler, more smokey and without added essence. GLP Blackpoint is miles ahead.
> I am not buying.


I feel the same.

If you ever get a chance to try Pipeworks & Wilke's #400, it's of a similar vein to NC but has burley added. The additional body really elevates the recipe to a level far beyond NC, in my opinion. Even so, #400 is quite different from BBBB and Blackpoint, as is NC.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I look forward to this as I just made the transition from Cigars to Pipe in 2008 and Night Cap and 965 have elluded me since. I have tried the Altadis blends which I enjoy and can only assume the real thing is that much better.


----------



## bobpatt (Apr 27, 2010)

I am really excited by this news! I've never tried Dunhill tobaccos. I'm sure it will be difficult trying to decide which ones to try first.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

good article in this months The Pipe Collectors Volume 18 number 4... I can't wait...


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Iwan Ries is taking pre orders

Dunhill | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone have an update on this? Actual availability time?

I know that IwanRies is taking pre-orders, but they also list 9 blends when Dunhill is only releasing 5 at the onset. Also, they have pricing listed for the tins already.

Anybody in the know?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Posted to wrong thread. Had 2 tabs up.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Yesterday I bought some Sir Walter Raleigh, and Tobacco Galleria brand Blue Note, Fox and Hound, and Night Cap. Just firing up the latter.


??? Are you saying that Dunhill Night Cap is already in stock at IR and you bought some?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Figures! I have a bunch of sealed tins of dunhill mixs put up.
Now its coming back!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

CWL said:


> ??? Are you saying that Dunhill Night Cap is already in stock at IR and you bought some?


Different brand called night cap. Posted to wrong thread. I had some Real Dunhill Nightcap several years ago and have been looking for it since I started smoking again. I got ticked when I found out a local pipe place wouldnt even order tins if I prepaid for them and found a head shop with a better tinned and pouched tobacco's than any tobacco only shops around me. And they will order anything I want.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

CWL said:


> Anyone have an update on this? Actual availability time?
> 
> I know that IwanRies is taking pre-orders, but they also list 9 blends when Dunhill is only releasing 5 at the onset. Also, they have pricing listed for the tins already.
> 
> Anybody in the know?


We've been in close contact with our distributor on this and he assures us that we'll have it in by the end of September or early October. I'm as excited as everyone else!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

woo hoo early christmas present here i come!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Broadly speaking, this is really unadulterated good news. With all the anti and legislative negativism going on, and getting worse, for a reputable distributor to make the move on the pipe side to reintroduce the Dunhills is laudable. 

I did read an article that clarified the present explosion of cigar brands and turbulent pricing and predicted that the eventual reintroduction of real Cubanos would coalesce the cigar distribution chain. Evidently pipstering is making a bit of a real comeback, particularly among younger folk, albeit from a horribly low base. So looking beyond the present tobacco hoarding in anticipation of new taxes and legislation, which has definitely distorted supply of SG and some Esotericas, there looks like a sound business calculation for the Dunhill reintroduction.

hp
les


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh yeah - as a puffer who zeroed in on 965, NC and Aperitif in the 60s, I'll get a sampling of the new reintroduced blends. I've already hedged my bets, finding C&D's and Peases and others that I actually prefer, but that's not to deny that the old, preMurray, Orlik and current stuff I get from across the pond are still among my favorites.

hp
les


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

I was in one of my local B&M shops today, and out of his latest box shipment of pipe tobacco he pulled a big bag of fresh Dunhill MM 965. He said that his distributor told him that only bulk Dunhills were coming over to North America, at least for now. I much prefer tins to bulk, so I hope we see some tins!

Happily, he did sell me 3.5 oz and charged me for 2 oz, so I'm happy to give bulk Dunhill a chance!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> We've been in close contact with our distributor on this and he assures us that we'll have it in by the end of September or early October. I'm as excited as everyone else!


Hey Ted,
Pipes&Cigars has moved the arrival time of Dunhill to November now...from October... from September... from August... etc.

Any info from your distributor?


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Garin said:


> I was in one of my local B&M shops today, and out of his latest box shipment of pipe tobacco he pulled a big bag of fresh Dunhill MM 965. He said that his distributor told him that only bulk Dunhills were coming over to North America, at least for now. I much prefer tins to bulk, so I hope we see some tins!
> 
> Happily, he did sell me 3.5 oz and charged me for 2 oz, so I'm happy to give bulk Dunhill a chance!


Garin,

Something does not sound right here. I was told by the distributor a few days ago, that no bulk is coming, only tins, and it should be here the end of November.

Where did your tobacconist get his bulk from??

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Probably from the dude outside wearing a trench coat.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

4noggins said:


> Garin,
> 
> Something does not sound right here. I was told by the distributor a few days ago, that no bulk is coming, only tins, and *it should be here the end of November.*
> 
> ...


Ok, so we know it _might_ show up end of December at the earliest!

Rich, I don't know how you guys can stay in business with the the seriously archaic supply system tobacconists have available.

Anyways, I tip my hat to ya' at 4Noggins! Just made a recent order on a Friday, you shipped on Sat. and I received it on Monday - in California! Thank you!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

CWL said:


> Ok, so we know it _might_ show up end of December at the earliest!
> 
> Rich, I don't know how you guys can stay in business with the the seriously archaic supply system tobacconists have available.
> 
> Anyways, I tip my hat to ya' at 4Noggins! Just made a recent order on a Friday, you shipped on Sat. and I received it on Monday - in California! Thank you!


I will second that! Richard and the gang at 4nogs are top notch. Service is excellent and shipping is prompt! :tu


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

4noggins said:


> Garin,
> 
> Something does not sound right here. I was told by the distributor a few days ago, that no bulk is coming, only tins, and it should be here the end of November.
> 
> ...


Rich, yes... I think you're right. What I have is not 965. I tried it out, and it was quite different from 965. I stuck with it, thinking, ok, this is bulk not tin, so maybe it's a little different. But no, it's vastly different. I'm going to guess it's the Altadis 965 match..? I dunno.

The good news is that it's actually a pretty decent smoke, on its own. I'll happily finish it.

The bad news is that he apparently tried to pass it off as real 965. I'm guessing his conscience is what led him to accidentally sell me 3.5 oz for the price of 2 oz.

I'll go in to the shop next time I'm near and see what he says. Maybe his distributor tried to pass it off to him (he tries to carry good tobacco, though he doesn't know it too well himself so this is possible). My guess is he knew what it was, and told me it was 965 anyhow.

Unfortunate. Oh well, at least I have another B&M reasonably near by that carries good tobacco.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Shipments for the US are packed and ready to transport. The brandholder has put top logistics men on this project.


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

We appear to have them in the uk again now. All of the major tobacco and pipe retailers all show stock. Haven't tried any of them yet but can't wait to. Nightcap isn't available still thouth and that's the one I wanted to try


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like the Dunhill rep in Mr. Moo's pic has a bulk bag of Nightcap next to his foot.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Pipesandcigars has stopped taking pre-orders on Dunhill pipe tobacco "until a definitive date can be acquired". After several months of CAO postponing the arrival date are the retailers starting to have doubts? I hope it is just poor logistics which will get worked out, but wont be surprised if we are having the same discussion this time next year.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

_AP (Copenhagen)_
Sources reveal top executive Nigel Cathcart Smythe-Effington, formerly head of BAT/Dunhill Brand Management Group, was appointed Director of Dunhill Tobacco Seed Logistics, Packaging, Transportation and Distribution approximately three years ago. Dunhill Brand Management Group mysteriously kept this personnel shift secret until Smythe-Effington's recent arrest for... (story continued next page)










Dunhill Brand Management Chairman Emmet Kiley (below) was traveling on important company business and could not be reached for comment.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

MrMoo;LMAO. That was good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nachman said:


> MrMoo;LMAO. That was good.


Not good... wtf? I like the stuff. l LOVE some of the stuff. I'd argue the tapestry of our flavor palate less 965, Light Flake, Royal Yacht, Elizabethan Mixture, Aperitif, Durbar and many others is greatly diminished. Into the third year of shipment failures and mis- to non-communication the masters of Dunhill brand management (below, on goodwill tour) make the clown car look like a pack of geniuses. They have recently taken a great brand from the ridiculous to the absurd.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never tasted a Dunhill tobacco myself, and was looking forward to this re-release.

:dunno:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

It still may arrive, maybe would should all just forget about it until it hits the shelves. Its a shame that a high brand name like Dunhill cannot get their act togehter. Also could it be thay are doing this on purpose to create this hip in hopes of selling more or raising the prices?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Now now, as has been indirectly pointed out, this isn't Dunhill. Dunhill stood for quality and customer service.

This is BAT, a strange, aloof and badly managed company that doesn't care about much except cigarette profits.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Excuse my stupidity but who is BAT:dunno:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jimmyc said:


> Excuse my stupidity but who is BAT:dunno:


British American Tobacco - British American Tobacco


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

CWL said:


> British American Tobacco - British American Tobacco


I see, thank you


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

British-American Tobacco

edit: should have refreshed hah


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CWL said:


> Now now, as has been indirectly pointed out, this isn't Dunhill. Dunhill stood for quality and customer service.
> 
> This is BAT, a strange, aloof and badly managed company that doesn't care about much except cigarette profits.


I celebrate them with a new avatar!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

CWL said:


> Now now, as has been indirectly pointed out, this isn't Dunhill. Dunhill stood for quality and customer service.
> 
> This is BAT, a strange, aloof and badly managed company that doesn't care about much except cigarette profits.


Very true. Dunhill, like Davidoff, never put out anything unless they believed it was the absolute best of its kind (with pricing to match). Dunhill is present in name only these days.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

So is BAT actually now making the Dunhill tobacco line or do thay own the company that does?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> So is BAT actually now making the Dunhill tobacco line or do thay own the company that does?


I think I read somewhere the Orlik actually produces the blends but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The tangled web, IIRC, is that BAT owns the rights to the brand (name) for tobacco and they have licensed Orlik to make and package and someone is trying to arrange CAO to distribute the line. Somewhere. Sometime. Something like that.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> The tangled web, IIRC, is that BAT owns the rights to the brand (name) for tobacco and they have licensed Orlik to make and package and someone is trying to arrange CAO to distribute the line. Somewhere. Sometime. Something like that.


That's my understanding as well.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got off the phone with CAO and they even though they are now part of General Cigar they are going ahead with distribution of Dunhill pipe tobaccos. They "should be in stock by the end of this month."


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Good news if it happens. I only have two tins of Nightcap left and I have been holding off on opening.:whoo:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

It's nice that people keep posting updates here when they hear something, but I have decided not to think about Dunhill until it actually hits shelves (except for when I am smoking my tiny supply Royal Yacht or EMP).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> That's my understanding as well.


:help:

Well, lets see... I wonder if I have this right, d'err.

Introduction to BAT Brand Mangement - (clikky).

Skandinavisk Holdings* owns 51% of Scandinavian Tobacco Group (STG) and Swedish Match holds the other 49%. STG owns General Cigar** and they own CAO cigars and pipe tobacco.

BAT owns the Dunhill brand (for pipe tobacco, not pipe or other stuff) and has authorized Orlik*** to produce Dunhill branded pipe tobacco since Murray closed up; CAO has been publicized as the new distributor of Dunhill pipe tobaccos but CAO headquarters is said to be closing since they were bought by General Cigar. Somebody said a pipe magazine said somebody at Orlik said they have made one recent Dunhill pipe tabak shipment but the destination and delivery date are unspecified.****

So, I have two questions remaining. Who's distributing Dunhill pipe tobacco and how could there possibly be any room for confusion?

*Scandinavian Tobacco Group becomes second-largest cigar company

**Cigars Info Online | Get Information Online About Cigars at CigarWorld.com

***http://www.mindless.ca/pipe-smoking/two-dunhills.html; Ottawa Pipe Club

****CAO and Dunhill Pipe Tobacco Distribution in Question | Pipes Magazine - Community for the 21st Century Tobacco Pipe Smoker


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Moo, all I know for sure is that you can have all of my future Dunhill tobacco. I've replaced all the ones I used to smoke with something else. I'm so done with the whole fiasco. In my humble opinion, someone else does those tobaccos better than Orlik does the Dunhill brands.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> :help:
> 
> Well, lets see... I wonder if I have this right, d'err.
> 
> ...


Good grief!! I guess the truth is stranger than fiction. Seems like these guys would be well suited for goverment work.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Moo, all I know for sure is that you can have all of my future Dunhill tobacco. I've replaced all the ones I used to smoke with something else. I'm so done with the whole fiasco. In my humble opinion, someone else does those tobaccos better than Orlik does the Dunhill brands.


So Dmkerr did you smoke night cap? If so may I ask what you have replaced it with?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Moo, all I know for sure is that you can have all of my future Dunhill tobacco. I've replaced all the ones I used to smoke with something else. I'm so done with the whole fiasco. In my humble opinion, someone else does those tobaccos better than Orlik does the Dunhill brands.


Yeah... mostly sort of for me. Life will go on without most of their line but I am at a loss for Light Flake and Royal Yacht (heaven help me, I like that stinky stuff). Whew. Talk about Beauty & The Beast.

In the meantime I am starting to enjoy drive-by BAT flaming. hi-YAH! :whip:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmyc said:


> So Dmkerr did you smoke night cap? If so may I ask what you have replaced it with?


One tin of NC was more than enough for me but it's replacement would be Pipeworks & Wilke #400, which is in my regular rotation.

The replacements don't always taste a lot like the Dunhills but the style is very close. I strongly prefer the #400 to the Nightcap. As always, YMMV.

I replaced Elizabethan with C&D Bayou Morning and 965 with either Rattrays Black Mallory or Charles Fairmorn's Lancer Slices. Those are the only two Dunhills I smoked with any regularity. I should also mention that Royal Yacht appears to be one of a kind.

FYI, for lovers of London Mixture, GLP's Meridian seems to me to be a more suitable replacement than Westminster, which was designed to be a replacement for LM. But take all of the above for what little it's worth - one person's opinion.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> but I am at a loss for Light Flake and Royal Yacht (heaven help me, I like that stinky stuff).


Yeah, good luck replacing Royal Yacht but I would think LF would be easily replaceable. Then again, I haven't smoked any in years. My recollection is that it's a basic citrusy tasting lemon VA but my recollection sucks. Orlik's Golden Sliced, perhaps?

BAT deserves all the batting around it gets! :deadhorse:


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> One tin of NC was more than enough for me but it's replacement would be Pipeworks & Wilke #400, which is in my regular rotation.
> 
> The replacements don't always taste a lot like the Dunhills but the style is very close. I strongly prefer the #400 to the Nightcap. As always, YMMV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll have to give the #400 a try. I just received a couple tins of meridian which I havent opened yet, trying to empty some of the 18 tins I currently have open. I tried Westminster which I liked but thinking I may like Meridian better.

I'm pretty bad at these abbreviations could you please tell me what YMMV means?

Also not sure if this is considered a highjack, please accept my apology if it is.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jimmyc said:


> tell me what YMMV means?
> 
> Also not sure if this is considered a highjack, please accept my apology if it is.


Your mileage may vary. Less a hijack than what BAT has done with Dunhill.


----------



## Jay123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Your mileage may vary.






















How's that for a great first post? :eyebrows:


----------



## Jay123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Stole my thunder..._before_ my first post...drat.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

:biglaugh: They may be worse than the govt., BAT that is. It reminds me of healthcare reform.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Yeah... mostly sort of for me. Life will go on without most of their line but I am at a loss for Light Flake and Royal Yacht (heaven help me, I like that stinky stuff). Whew. Talk about Beauty & The Beast.
> 
> In the meantime I am starting to enjoy drive-by BAT flaming. hi-YAH! :whip:


I've been smoking some Royal Yacth and it sort of reminds me of a fairly dry St. Bruno (not much help for the american smokers, I know...)


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Just spent my lunchtime at a local B&M (Mission Pipe Shop, San Jose) and AJ there told me that he spoke to the CAO distributor yesterday. The Distributor told him that a shipment of Dunhill did indeed leave Germany by ship this week bound for the USA.

If true, that means Dunhill should arrive sometime next week, clear Customs and hit the retailers by the end of this month. 

I'm not holding my breath, but it seems legit.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Requiem said:


> I've been smoking some Royal Yacth and it sort of reminds me of a fairly dry St. Bruno (not much help for the american smokers, I know...)


I was thinking exactly the same thing when I posted, G'vo. It has a similar punch, doesn't it?

I was also thinking I can't get St. Bruno, either. :bored:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Royal yacht = W.O. Larson Select Blend 30 
I believe is suppose to be a replacement for RY, but good luck finding it too.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Internet pipers are going to be lined up around the e-block for this one.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If it's like St Bruno, count me in. I'm a newbie to it, but already a convert.

Royal Yacht is now on my radar.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing when I posted, G'vo. It has a similar punch, doesn't it?
> 
> I was also thinking I can't get St. Bruno, either. :bored:


Royal Yacht punches pretty harder if you ask me. Smoking some right now and it's a good one before bed... 
Notice that, if smoked too fast it has no flavor at all.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Royal yacht = W.O. Larson Select Blend 30
> I believe is suppose to be a replacement for RY, but good luck finding it too.


I've never heard that! Thanks for the info.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Royal Yacht punches pretty harder if you ask me. Smoking some right now and it's a good one before bed...
> Notice that, if smoked too fast it has no flavor at all.


Agree on the punch. St Bruno has less of a nic kick. There used to be a European blend... one of the Schippers Tabak blends from years ago, that was sorta like RY. But I can't recall which one and I don't even know if Schippers is still around.


----------

